# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  Cần giúp đỡ về ODD!!

## hai0chin

Cho mình hỏi chút, mình mới mua 1 em PC để bàn! Ổ quang (ODD) của mình cứ khi nào khởi động máy tính lại kêu roẹt roẹt khoảng 2, 3 lần rồi sau đó nghe "tít" một cái, màn hình bật, máy chạy êm ru!!! Mình đang dùng ổ Pioneer DVD rewrite. Không biết máy mình có vấn đề gì không nhỉ?
P/S: Máy cũ của mình dùng ổ CD của LG khi khởi động không có hiện tượng trên!

Mong mọi người giúp đỡ, cám ơn mọi người nhiều!

----------


## thaonguyenxanh_9x

cái này mình bị rồi với lại cũng mới hỏi thầy song vấn đề này thì ko sao một số máy mới là zạy đó một thời gian sẽ hết thôi yên tâm[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## paliauthentic

Hết gì vậy Cuốc? Đừng nói là hết chạy nha. Hiện tượng trên rất bình thường thôi bạn à. Đừng lo lắng.

----------


## cuongcung

thì hết kêu toẹt toẹt đó,nó chạy lại bình thường[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## recvietnam316

cám ơn mọi người! [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] ừ, mình cũng nghĩ là ổ quang nó khởi động, điện dẫn vào nên nó kêu loẹt roẹt thôi! Nhưng nghe kêu ghê quá đi!
Giờ mình yên tâm rùi! Thanks mọi người phát nữa nhé!

----------


## collagenadiva

Mình nghĩ bạn mua trung phải ổ hàng ngoài rồi, nhưng ổ hàng ngoài là những ổ bị tuốt lại, cơ của nó chuẩn bị đi, bạn thử mở Cd xem, lòng trắng là ổ hàng ngoài chính hãng

----------


## 360vietnam

> Mình nghĩ bạn mua trung phải ổ hàng ngoài rồi, nhưng ổ hàng ngoài là những ổ bị tuốt lại, cơ của nó chuẩn bị đi, bạn thử mở Cd xem, lòng trắng là ổ hàng ngoài chính hãng


Mình mua của trananh mà cậu! Mà cậu viết tớ cũng chẳng hiểu rõ ý cậu???

----------


## honghuebds

có thế mà không hiểu hả bạn, nếu bạn mua phải hàng ngoài thì lòng ổ đĩa trăng phoc.Hê trần anh dạo này bán hàng hơi tệ đó, mình sửa máy toàn thấy lỗi kĩ thuật, da số là main. có lẽ ổ của bạn phần cơ hơi kém rồi đó

----------


## nhungdo

hix, khổ quá đi! Nãy nghe 2 người trên góp ý em thấy xuôi xuôi. Giờ bác cho thêm ý kiến làm em lo quá! Vâng, để em tìm hiểu thêm vậy [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## nguyenvanhoang99

Nhưng mà cơ kém thì có ảnh hưởng gì mà khởi động nó mới kêu nhỉ??? (lúc chạy đĩa thì nó ko kêu rẹt rẹt, chạy bình thường thôi )
Chạy vẫn bt, đọc đĩa CD, DVD bình thường. Chỉ có lúc khởi động mới bị thôi mà! Có cái đèn báo ổ hoạt động đó, lúc khởi động nó nhập nháy vài cái, kêu rẹt rẹt, rùi nếu không có đĩa gì thì nó tắt đi, máy khởi động tiếp, ổ ko kêu gì nữa!

----------


## phongphongphong1992

Có ai biết chỉ giáo thêm cho em được không ạ???
Em gọi cho Trananh họ kêu như vậy là bình thường, cpu dẫn điện đến BIOS rồi truyền đến các thiết bị nên nó kêu là...tất nhiên!
[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
Ý mọi người về việc này thế nào ạ? Mong mọi người giúp đỡ!

----------


## thoinay

cái này mình hỏi ông thầy rồi ko sao bạn à từ từ nó hết thôi

----------


## furiyo

Ừ, mình cám ơn bạn nhé! [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
Chúc tuần mới vui vẻ!

----------

